# Nagyanyáink praktikái



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 26)

*



Itt, ebben a topicban szeretném, ha minél többen megosztanánk nagyanyáink praktikáit. Most és itt, első tanácsaimat osztom, a szúnyogcsípés témában. Mindenképpen ajánlatos elolvasni, s a neked tetsző tanácsot meg is fogadni.*
*



Érdemes kipróbálni nagyanyánk rég bevált módszerét, akik* a szúnyogcsípés okozta fájdalom enyhítésére ecetes vízzel való lemosást alkalmaztak. *Ez működik -megelőzés képpen is,- mert a legyek és a szúnyogok is utálják az ecetnek az illatát. A körömvirág is régóta ismert gyulladáscsökkentő és hámosító hatásáról. A csípések kezelésére kifejezetten ajánlott, mivel leapasztja a keletkezett duzzanatot, ráadásul naponta többször is nyugodtan használható.
Újabb kori felfedezés a házi praktikák között az *alkoholmentes* *dezodor*, amely olyan összetevőket tartalmaz, amelyek csökkentik a bőrirritációt. Beválhat, ha egy keveset a csípésre fújunk vagy kenünk.
Kevesen gondolnak arra, hogy működik a dolog:
*



bankkártyával a fullánkok ellen. *Nagyobb ijedtséget szokott okozni a darázs- és méhcsípés, hiszen jobban fáj, nagyobb duzzanatot okoz és sokan aggódnak az esetleges allergiás reakciók miatt is. Utóbbi esetén mindenképpen forduljunk orvoshoz, illetve ha tudunk az allergia esetleges fennállásáról, mindig tartsunk otthon kalciumot. Méh vagy darázs csípése esetén legelőször a fullánkot kell eltávolítani, majd jegeljük az érintett bőrfelületet, hogy a méreg ne terjedhessen szét. *A fullánkot* valamilyen éles oldalú tárggyal, de akár *egy hitelkártya segítségével is eltávolíthatjuk*. A kártya élét a csípéshez kell nyomni oldalirányból egészen addig, amíg a fullánk ki nem fordul, fontos azonban, hogy csipesszel vagy ollóval ne próbáljuk kihúzni, mert csak még több mérget nyomunk ki belőle. Ezután a sebet érdemes átmosni néhány csepp teafa olajjal, amely nagyszerűen enyhíti a viszketést.




Sok helyütt olvashatunk *az „aszpirines módszerről” is, mely szerint porrá kell zúznunk 1-2 szem aszpirint, majd megfelelő mennyiségű víz hozzáadásával krémet kell kevernünk belőle és ezt kenni a csípésre.* Az aszpirin összetevői segítenek a méreg közömbösítésében, illetve csillapítják a viszketést. A hangya okozta hólyagok ellen a vízben oldott szódabikarbóna-borogatás hat leginkább.

*Kullancsok ellen legfontosabb a védekezés.*




A kullancsok esetében a fő hangsúly nem a kezelésen, hanem sokkal inkább megelőzésen kell, hogy legyen, hiszen a kullancs fertőző betegségeket terjeszthet. Régi katona trükk a kullancs elriasztására az almaecet fogyasztás. Hígított formában ihatunk is belőle egy-egy evőkanállal, de ha ehhez nincs kedvünk, bőrünkre kenve is nagyon hatásos.

*Ha nagy a baj, orvoshoz kell fordulni.


*
Nagyon fontos: a méh- vagy darázscsípés súlyos allergiás reakciót válthat ki egyes embereknél, amelynek tünetei a légzési nehézség vagy fulladás, a gyengeség, a szájüreg és a torok megduzzadása, a szapora pulzus, illetve a csalánkiütés. Ilyenkor sürgősen orvoshoz kell fordulni, vagy akár mentőt is kell hívni, hiszen az allergiás reakció súlyos lehet. A többszörös rovarcsípés szintén haladéktalan orvosi ellátást igényel, mivel ez még nem allergiás emberek esetében is veszélyessé válhat. Akkor is forduljunk orvoshoz, ha kiemelkedő, kör alakú vörös kiütések jelennek meg a bőrünkön, illetve amennyiben a csípés elfertőződik.

Egyéb ajánlott praktikáink közül legmeglepőbb, hogy *a szúnyogcsípést banánhéjjal kezeld*. Egyszerűen csak dörzsöld át néhányszor a banánhéj belső felével a csípést és már nem viszket. Egyéb bevált módszer *a jégkocka alkalmazása*. Mivel a jégkocka kellemesen és gyorsan hűti, csillapítja a viszketést. Tartsd a bőrödön addig, amíg nem túl kellemetlen a hideg érzés. *A hideg kanál is jó szolgálatot tesz a szúnyogcsípés ellen. *Néhány percre a mélyhűtő, vagy a fagyasztó szekrénybe tégy be egy kanalat, amit óvatosan a csípésre nyomod. Valamint régi bevált és jó módszer, s ráadásul fertőtlenít is, ha a *gyógyszertári tisztaságú 70 százalékos alkoholt vattára csepegtetve pillanatok alatt elmúlik a szúnyogcsípést okozta viszketés. *Ne felejtsük el, hogy tökéletes ez a megoldás is*: ha néhány friss bazsalikomlevelet kissé morzsolj össze, majd dörzsöld át a szúnyogcsípéseket egészen addig, amíg el nem múlnak. *Itt a következő javallat*: a citromból frissen kifacsart néhány csepp lé is kellemes érzetet kelt a bőrünkön. *Ne feledjük el, hogy az eukaliptusz illóolaját nemcsak megfázásos, meghűléses időszakban érdemes használni. A csípésre és környékére kenve, enyhíti a szúnyogcsípések által okozott viszkető, égő érzést.
*
*Szúnyogcsípés-mentes, szép nyarat, jó egészséget kívánnék!*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 26)

Olcsó, otthon van - és hatékony. 
*A mosogatódból kellemetlen "illat" terjeng?* Egyedül vagy, nincs férfi a háznál, aki a lefolyót szét szerelhetné és mechanikusan kitisztítaná. Semmi gond! Amennyiben NEM ZOMÁNCOS, de fém mosogatód van, csak akkor alkalmazhatod. Gumikesztyűt húzz és tudd meg, hogy amire most készülsz, az veszélyes. Nem szabad az öntet fölé hajolni, sőt beszippantani sem.
Gyorsnak kell lenned.
*VIGYÁZZ, mert ilyenkor SÓSAV keletkezik, aminek gőze is veszélyes, ha belélegzed. Ezenkívül mar, tehát óvatosan kezeld.*
Tehát a "varázslat" a következő.
*A lefolyóba öntesz hypot - majd ecetet.* Jómagam erre a 10 %-ost használom.
Utána ledugaszoltam a saját dugójával a mosogatót. Ezt mind a két tálcában lévő lefolyóval megtettem. Majd hideg vizet öntöttem rá, keveset és sorsára hagytam, reggelig. Reggel kesztyűt húztam, majd nem álltam a lefolyó fölé, hanem az arcomat félre húzva kirántottam a dugót. Mind a két mosogató tálcának a lefolyójából. Bő hideg vízzel leöblítettem.* Tisztává és "illat-mentessé" lett a lefolyóm.*
(Amennyiben egy férfi jön/ne a házhoz és ügyes, kérjed meg a hagyományos lefolyó tisztításra, amikor a szifont leveszik, vödörben kimossák és ügyesen vissza is szerelik).

Ez a módszer zománcos mosogatónál nem alkalmazható, mert megsérül a festék!
*
Vécéd tisztítására is tökéletes a megoldás. VIGYÁZZ, soha nem a vécében lévő vízbe töltsd az "egymás utáni egyveleget", mármint a hypót és az ecetet. Hanem a vécédnek a simábbik részére. Majd kefével körbe tisztítod a csészét. Lefeded és mindenkit eltiltasz a vécé használatától. Kis idő múlva leöblíted. Csodálatosan tiszta, vízkő-mentessé teszed.
*FONTOS, ezt a módszert felejtsd el, ha arra gondolsz, hogy így vízkő-mentesíted a mosógéped.*
Arra csak egy a mód, ha a legközelebbi mosás alkalmával, amit 90 fokos programban forgatsz le, hogy a betöltésnél beöntesz a dobba egy üveg* 20 %-os ecetet*. A ruhával együtt. Aztán a mosógép tartójába a szokásos módon a mosógélt és az öblítőt. Mivel minden hónapban ezt megteszem, így nem lesz vízköves a mosógépem.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 26)

*Egy kis kertészkedés !
*
Jó, ha tudod, *hatékony segítség a következő házilag kevert gombaölő szer.* Rózsabokorra, szőlőre is alkalmazhatod. 4 teáskanál szódabikarbónát - 4 liter vízhez jól keverj el, majd kézi permetezővel vidd fel a rózsa tövekre és a szőlődre. 
*Lisztharmat ellen* 1 evőkanál szódabikarbónát 4 liter vízzel, 1 evőkanál étolajjal, 1 evőkanál mosogatószerrel keverj el - és tedd a kézi permeteződbe, fújd ki. 
*Levéltetűre hatásos védekezés*, ha 2 evőkanál mosogatószert 1 liter meleg (és  NEM FORRÓ) vízben keverj el. S, ezt töltsd a permeteződbe és szórd ki a rózsákra, egyéb növényeidre.
Kívánok sok örömet a virágaidban, légyen az erkélyen, vagy akár saját kertedben is.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Július 26)

Vöröshagymát hideg vízben pucolj, nem oldódik ki az illóolaj a hideg vízben és nem csípi a szemed.
Aprítás előtt a vöröshagymát tedd a hűtőbe, hűtsd le és úgy apríts fel.
Fokhagymát tedd egy zárható befőttesüvegbe, tegyél az üvegbe forró vizet, fokhagymát és zárd le üveget. Alaposan rázd össze, nyisd ki az üveget és válogasd ki a megtisztított fokhagymát a héjától. 
A vágódeszkát dörzsöld át egy félbevágott citrommal, tisztít, fertőtlenít.
Csaptelepet, mosdókagylót, zuhanyfüggönyt kend át citrommal. Oldja a vízkövet, tisztít és fertőtlenít.
Mosószer helyett moss vadgesztenyével, olcsó, nincs mosószer allergia. A vadgesztenye hatóanyaga inkább csak a mindennapi szennyeződések eltávolításában segít, folttisztításra nem alkalmas. Ha koszosabb ruhákat szeretnél mosni, mindenképpen használj mosószódát is.
Forralj fel fél liter vizet. Dobj bele 4-5 szem megtisztított vadgesztenyét (a zöld héja nélkül), majd hagyd állni 20 percig. A megpuhult gesztenyéket vágd szét, szedd ki a fehér belsejét, és aprítsd fel. Tedd mosózsákba, esetleg kösd bele egy régebbi zokniba, majd rakd a mosógép dobjába, a ruhák közé. Mindenképpen mosózsákban tedd a gesztenyét a mosógépbe, különben a megpuhuló belső hús lerakódhat a mosógépben. Fehér mosáskor adj hozzá mosószódát és szódabikarbónát. A vadgesztenyében található szaponin csak 35 fok felett oldódik ki, így legalább 40 fokon kell mosni a ruhákat!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 27)

Beka Holt írta:


> Vöröshagymát hideg vízben pucolj, nem oldódik ki az illóolaj a hideg vízben és nem csípi a szemed.
> Aprítás előtt a vöröshagymát tedd a hűtőbe, hűtsd le és úgy apríts fel.
> Fokhagymát tedd egy zárható befőttesüvegbe, tegyél az üvegbe forró vizet, fokhagymát és zárd le üveget. Alaposan rázd össze, nyisd ki az üveget és válogasd ki a megtisztított fokhagymát a héjától.
> A vágódeszkát dörzsöld át egy félbevágott citrommal, tisztít, fertőtlenít.
> ...


*
_Ezek nagyon jó és követendő praktikák!
Köszönjük._


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Július 27)

Ha a rizs főzővízébe egy kis olajat vagy citromot öntünk, a rizsszemek nem ragadnak össze.
Megtartja színét a karfiol, a kukorica, a zeller, ha a főzőlébe pár csepp citromot cseppentünk.
Ha a beszáradt mazsolát kb. 30 percig citromlébe tesszük, akkor felpuhulva visszanyeri eredeti ízét.
Ha a gyümölcspürébe pár csepp citromot keverünk, megmarad a szép színe.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 28)

Beka Holt írta:


> Ha a rizs főzővízébe egy kis olajat vagy citromot öntünk, a rizsszemek nem ragadnak össze.
> Megtartja színét a karfiol, a kukorica, a zeller, ha a főzőlébe pár csepp citromot cseppentünk.
> Ha a beszáradt mazsolát kb. 30 percig citromlébe tesszük, akkor felpuhulva visszanyeri eredeti ízét.
> Ha a gyümölcspürébe pár csepp citromot keverünk, megmarad a szép színe.


*
_Most jutott eszembe, ha a spenótba, sóskába, zöldborsóba - amikor dinszteljük, főzzük - (NAGYON KEVÉS) szódabikarbónát szórunk, akkor megmarad a friss, zsenge színe. Ezen kívül, ha rádöbbenünk, hogy a hús, amit főzünk (marhahúsra gondolok) nem puhul meg, mert öreg. Akkor is elő a szódabikarbónát, késhegynyit szórjuk rá, igaz, hogy felhabzik a leve, de ne törődjünk azzal. KEVESET SZÓRJUNK a húsra, és akkor rövid időn belül megpuhul. _


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 30)

*Sütési praktikák*

Ha a piskóta tésztád eddig nem jött fel -jó magasra- akkor gondolkozz el rajta, hogyan is kented be vajjal a sütő formát? Többen úgy hiszik, hogy az egész formát jó vastagon ki kell kenni vajjal, s utána piskóta morzsa, vagy kekszmorzsa. 
Nem így van! 
A *formának csakis az ALJÁT KELL KIKENNI VAJJAL,* mert ha a piskótának a tésztája szépen felemelkedik, ha a forma széle is be van vajazva, akkor, bármennyire is sajnáljuk, de visszacsusszan a tészta. S, akkor mi az eredmény? Lapos, ún. szalonnás... 
Tehát, ha legközelebb piskóta tortát készítesz, akár tepsiben, akár torta formában, mindenképpen, jól jegyezd meg, egy életre, hogy* csakis az alját kell bekenni.* 
S, még egy, ami fontos. 
*Amikor kisült, akkor rácsra kell kiborítani, mivel amikor hűl a tészta, akkor a gőztől bepárásodik. S, a forma/tepsi alján a pára lecsapódik víz formájában. No, akkor sírhatunk-ríhatunk, mert akkor tutttira, hogy megszalonnásodik a piskótánk és élvezhetetlenné válik. A cukrászok is rácsra borítják a piskótát, úgy hagyják kihűlni*. S, utána kenik a krémmel.
*
Más. *Ha sütőporral készítesz süteményt, arra vigyázz, hogy a sütőpor és a só, még véletlenül sem találkozzanak "élesben". Tehát a sütőport elegyíted a liszttel, s utána sózod. *
***
Bármi az eszetekbe jut sütés/főzés témában, gyertek, s osszátok meg, hogy minél többen tudjuk a praktikákat. 
Köszönjük!


----------



## bea 83 (2016 Október 12)

Jön a megfázásos időszak erre a legjobb a reszelt gyömbér mézzel. Nem kell ízlelgetni, mert csíp. Azonnal le kell nyelni. Én reggel este szoktam egy teáskanállal megenni. 2-3 nap alatt helyre hoz.


----------



## bea 83 (2016 Október 12)

Levéltetvek ellen jó még a csalán levelet vízben áztatni 2 napig. 3-4 szál csalán kell kb. 2 liter víz. Arra fel kell készülni, hogy nagyon kellemetlen a szaga, de hatásos. Rózsáimat ezzel ápolom, mivel nekem a levendula ültetése a rózsák közé nem vált be.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 18)

bea 83 írta:


> Levéltetvek ellen jó még a csalán levelet vízben áztatni 2 napig. 3-4 szál csalán kell kb. 2 liter víz. Arra fel kell készülni, hogy nagyon kellemetlen a szaga, de hatásos. Rózsáimat ezzel ápolom, mivel nekem a levendula ültetése a rózsák közé nem vált be.


*
Pesti nő létemre, többször is elkövettem olyat, mely tetteimtől a közvetlen szomszédaim a hasukat, vagy az orrukat fogták. Hasukat a nevetéstől, orrukat attól a bűztől, melyet megteremtettem, ezzel a csalán leveles "históriával". Nem olvastam, de mondták, olyan lazán megjegyezték, hogy ez mennyire jó. 
No, férjemnek és önmagamnak kiadtam az utászt, szedjünk csalánt, a közeli elhagyott telekről. Be is öltöztünk, ahogyan csalánszedéshez "illik". Részemről is hosszú a nadrág, aztán mindkettőnknek jó vastag kesztyű (munkáskesztyű), no meg egy-egy zsák. Jól megtömtük a zsákjainkat, majd hová is tettük volna az erre kiszemelt műanyag hordót, mint az eresz alá. "Természetesen" a tornác végébe, viszonylag közel az ablakunkhoz. Feltöltöttük vízzel, majd jött az iszonyatosan meleg idő. Olyan, de olyan bűz terjengett pár napra a környékünkön, hogy vágni lehetett az "illatot". Gondoltuk, akkor jó, ha már jól megrothad, mert akkor lesz hatásos. A hét második felében békésen ránk kérdeztek a szomszédaink, mit nem ástunk el, mitől van olyan markáns szag a házunk környékén? Mondtuk, hogy kis türelem, mert mi éppen ---növény barátságos bio --- permetezőszert gyártunk, de csalánból. Szakadtak a nevetéstől, s mondták, hogy azzal már meg ne próbáljuk belocsolni a növényeinket, a rózsát, a szőlőt, s bármit terveztünk, mert már buborékok is jöttek felfelé a csodaszerben. Szomszédok segítségével a férjem valami módon eltüntette a kotyvalékot és más szerekhez nyúltunk. Nagyon bevált az akkor még kapható Flóra mosószappan lereszelve, majd vízbe tettük, s mosogatószert is mellé, s azzal permeteztük be a rózsát. Később, megvásárolt szerekkel, mert nem akartunk sem kutyulni, de felsülni sem.
Ezért köszönöm, hogy leírtad az arányokat, mivel ez könnyen megjegyezhető. Mindenképpen használom majd a Te útmutatásod szerint.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 18)

mulatos imi írta:


> szuper


*
Úgy olvastam, hogy a gyömbérrel óvatosan kell bánni, mert ha többet fogyasztunk a kelleténél, akkor gyomorégést, epe görcsöt is okozhat. Tehát csak óvatosan, egészen pici adaggal kezdjük és nézzünk utána, valami módon, hogy mennyi is az a mennyiség, mely nem okozhat semmiféle egészségügyi gondot. Köszönjük a jótanácsot, s ha lehetne, mivel Te már próbáltad, a mennyiséget is megírnád.


----------



## bea 83 (2016 Október 23)

A gyömbérből 2 cm-es darabot szoktam levágni, azt megpucolni. Ehhez 1-2 evőkanál méz. Ha elfogy és még nem vagyok jól akkor még egy adagot készítek. Ebből a keverékből 1 teáskanál reggel és este.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Január 4)

Semmiképpen NEM okítani szeretnék, csak eszembe jutottak azok a praktikák, amelyeket esetleg többen nem ismernek. Még mindig sokan vagyunk, akik fával tüzelünk. Vannak, akik bármi okból akik azelőtt gázzal fűtöttek, s most kályhában gyújtanak tüzet, s bizony nincsenek a tűzgyújtás fondorlatainak magaslatán. Nekem óriási szerencsém volt, mert Kispesten, ahol 10 éves koromíg éltünk nagyszüleimmel, ott nagyanyám megtanított a tűzgyújtás praktikáira. _Itt és most nem okítani, de segíteni szeretnék. _
Tehát, a hamuzót minden nap űrítsük ki, de a _forró hamut kaparjuk le a tűztérből a tartóba és csak akkor dobjuk ki, mielőtt begyújtunk_. Amit viszont tanácsolnék, hogy akár reggel, amikor már nincs (ha van, kaparjuk le _a parázst_ a hamuzóba), s készítsük be a tűztérbe a tűzifát, hogy csak be kelljen lobbantani a tüzet és ne este kelljen veszkődni a kályha kitakarításával. A forró hamu különben még egy ideig (a hamuzóban) tartja a meleget. S, ez is fontos volna.
Tehát a tűztérbe tegyünk egy lapnyi A4-es méretű (nem színes) újságlapot, nem többet, mert akkor az elégett papír akadályozza a jó égést. Arra teszek száraz gallyat, vagy vékonyra vágott aprófát. No és itt jön a "varázslat": az aprófára gyertyát csöpögtetek. (Úgy, hogy meggyújtom a gyertyát és (nem a tűztérben) azon kívül, a fára csepegtetem rá a viaszt). _S, úgy teszem be a többi vékonyra vágott gyújtós közé a viasszal megcsepegtetett fadarabot. _Erre teszem a hasáb fát, de csak egyet, mert ha az "beindul", utána már bátran tehetjük a többit. Így egy kis papír meggyújtásával szinte azonnal lángra lobbanthatjuk a kályhában előkészített tüzelni való fát.
No igen, a kályha köré rakom a kintről behozott fát, mert akkor szárad, s könnyebben lángra kap. Arra vigyázok, hogy a kályha csöve közvetlen közelébe ne érjen a fa rakatom, nehogy lángra lobbanjon. No és igen, néhány hasábot a (cserép)kályha tetejére is teszek, hogy biztosan jól kiszáradjon. Későbbiekben onnan rakom a fát a tűztérbe, és ami a kályha oldalában volt fahasáb, azt teszem a kályha tetejére.
Hangsúlyozom, segíteni szeretnék, nem okítani. Sokan nem ismerik ezt a gyertyás megoldást, s (viszonylag) drága pénzen vásárolják az alágyújtóst, amiből 1 csomag olyan 480 forint körül van. S, abból nem elég egyet vásárolni, több kell, s ezt a pénzt is költhetjük másra is.
No igen, ezzel a gyertyás (viaszos) megoldással úgy ég a tűz, mint a Pokolban. Igaz, ott még nem jártam, nem is kívánkoznék, de hallomásból, már hallottam, hogy ott bizony nem használnak alágyújtóst!


----------



## samana (2017 Március 2)

egy egyszerű de nagyon praktikus módszer a herpesz kezelésére. Ha fülzsírral kenjük be, már másnapra eltűnik a fájdalom, és utána gyorsan begyógyul a seb is.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Március 2)

samana írta:


> egy egyszerű de nagyon praktikus módszer a herpesz kezelésére. Ha fülzsírral kenjük be, már másnapra eltűnik a fájdalom, és utána gyorsan begyógyul a seb is.


*
Hihetetlen dolgok vannak?!  Remélem nem lesz rá szükségünk, mert eléggé gusztustalan. De, ha használ, akkor használ.


----------



## samana (2017 Március 3)

nem annyira gusztustalan amíg a tiédet használod elhiheted, na de amikor a nagyi rohan oda hogy a sajátjával kenyje be, na az már más tészta....


----------



## samana (2017 Március 3)

apropó, ha már a fülzsírnál tartunk, a fülgyertyát használjátok rendszeresen. A legjobb fültisztító ami csak létezik + akinek érzékeny a feje a gyulladásokra, és az üregekben felhalmozódott pl. nátha utáni váladék miatt felugrik a vérnyomás 200 fölé, akkor erre is nagyon hasznos.


----------



## azadrienn (2017 Május 24)

Sziasztok!
nem tudom írta- e már valaki:
ha az izzadásgátló foltot hagy a ruhán, mosás előtt áztasd be citromlébe: 1-2 alkalom után eltűnik a folt.
Ha beszürkültek a ruhák, áztasd őket 2,5 dl szódabikarbóna és 4 liter víz keverékében


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Május 24)

samana írta:


> egy egyszerű de nagyon praktikus módszer a herpesz kezelésére. Ha fülzsírral kenjük be, már másnapra eltűnik a fájdalom, és utána gyorsan begyógyul a seb is.


*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Május 24)

azadrienn írta:


> Sziasztok!
> nem tudom írta- e már valaki:
> ha az izzadásgátló foltot hagy a ruhán, mosás előtt áztasd be citromlébe: 1-2 alkalom után eltűnik a folt.
> Ha beszürkültek a ruhák, áztasd őket 2,5 dl szódabikarbóna és 4 liter víz keverékében


*
Köszönöm a tanácsot. Nem olyan régen használom, és nagyon jól bevált. Ágynemű, fehér (nem színes) törölközők, fehér ruhák mosásához - a mosógépbe beleteszem a szokásos mosószert (gélt) és rászórok Trisót. Csodálatosak lesznek a ruhák, nemcsak tiszták, de olyan frissek, hogy ihajja!
Igaz, ez már nagyon, de nagyon régen volt, amikor Trisóval mosogattunk, majd öblítettük az edényeket. Zsírtalanít, de most már ezt nem tenném. Akkoriban még nem voltak mosogatószerek. Hangsúlyozom, ez már nagyon régen volt. Mármint a Trisóval való mosogatás és utána természetes volt a többszöri erőteljes öblítése az edényeknek.
Időközben módosítottam a dolgon. Ágy- és asztalnemüt (nem étkezési) de szódabikarbónával+mosógéllel mostam tisztára. Csodásan fehérít, éppen ezért ezt színes ruhákhoz nem ajánlanám. A Trisót viszont igen. Mértéket be kell tartani, a gélre szórom rá.


----------



## Brutyma (2017 Szeptember 6)

Szúnyog ellen legjobb a szúnyogháló


----------



## Csaba 82 (2017 Szeptember 27)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Egy kis kertészkedés !
> *
> Jó, ha tudod, *hatékony segítség a következő házilag kevert gombaölő szer.* Rózsabokorra, szőlőre is alkalmazhatod. 4 teáskanál szódabikarbónát - 4 liter vízhez jól keverj el, majd kézi permetezővel vidd fel a rózsa tövekre és a szőlődre.
> *Lisztharmat ellen* 1 evőkanál szódabikarbónát 4 liter vízzel, 1 evőkanál étolajjal, 1 evőkanál mosogatószerrel keverj el - és tedd a kézi permeteződbe, fújd ki.
> ...


A levéltetvek elleni mosogatószeres védekezésről már hallottam korábban is, bár nem próbáltam még. Lehet jobb, mint egyből vegyszerekkel támadni, és plussz előnye, hogy mindig van a háznál.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 28)

Csaba 82 írta:


> A levéltetvek elleni mosogatószeres védekezésről már hallottam korábban is, bár nem próbáltam még. Lehet jobb, mint egyből vegyszerekkel támadni, és plussz előnye, hogy mindig van a háznál.


*
Kipróbáltam, működik. De nem szabad túl sokat a növényre priccelni, figyelj az adagolásra, mindenképpen!


----------



## Csaba 82 (2017 Szeptember 28)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Kipróbáltam, működik. De nem szabad túl sokat a növényre priccelni, figyelj az adagolásra, mindenképpen!


Remélem erre nem lesznek rezisztensek. Köszönöm a tanácsot.


----------



## Csaba 82 (2017 Október 1)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Semmiképpen NEM okítani szeretnék, csak eszembe jutottak azok a praktikák, amelyeket esetleg többen nem ismernek. Még mindig sokan vagyunk, akik fával tüzelünk. Vannak, akik bármi okból akik azelőtt gázzal fűtöttek, s most kályhában gyújtanak tüzet, s bizony nincsenek a tűzgyújtás fondorlatainak magaslatán. Nekem óriási szerencsém volt, mert Kispesten, ahol 10 éves koromíg éltünk nagyszüleimmel, ott nagyanyám megtanított a tűzgyújtás praktikáira. _Itt és most nem okítani, de segíteni szeretnék. _
> Tehát, a hamuzót minden nap űrítsük ki, de a _forró hamut kaparjuk le a tűztérből a tartóba és csak akkor dobjuk ki, mielőtt begyújtunk_. Amit viszont tanácsolnék, hogy akár reggel, amikor már nincs (ha van, kaparjuk le _a parázst_ a hamuzóba), s készítsük be a tűztérbe a tűzifát, hogy csak be kelljen lobbantani a tüzet és ne este kelljen veszkődni a kályha kitakarításával. A forró hamu különben még egy ideig (a hamuzóban) tartja a meleget. S, ez is fontos volna.
> Tehát a tűztérbe tegyünk egy lapnyi A4-es méretű (nem színes) újságlapot, nem többet, mert akkor az elégett papír akadályozza a jó égést. Arra teszek száraz gallyat, vagy vékonyra vágott aprófát. No és itt jön a "varázslat": az aprófára gyertyát csöpögtetek. (Úgy, hogy meggyújtom a gyertyát és (nem a tűztérben) azon kívül, a fára csepegtetem rá a viaszt). _S, úgy teszem be a többi vékonyra vágott gyújtós közé a viasszal megcsepegtetett fadarabot. _Erre teszem a hasáb fát, de csak egyet, mert ha az "beindul", utána már bátran tehetjük a többit. Így egy kis papír meggyújtásával szinte azonnal lángra lobbanthatjuk a kályhában előkészített tüzelni való fát.
> No igen, a kályha köré rakom a kintről behozott fát, mert akkor szárad, s könnyebben lángra kap. Arra vigyázok, hogy a kályha csöve közvetlen közelébe ne érjen a fa rakatom, nehogy lángra lobbanjon. No és igen, néhány hasábot a (cserép)kályha tetejére is teszek, hogy biztosan jól kiszáradjon. Későbbiekben onnan rakom a fát a tűztérbe, és ami a kályha oldalában volt fahasáb, azt teszem a kályha tetejére.
> ...


Pár éve papírbriketteket készítek tüzelni. A papírhulladékot beáztatom, majd formába teszem, és kipréselem. Egy hét alatt kiszárad. Télen parázsra teszem, és sokáig izzik, kiválóan fűt.


----------



## medvegy (2017 Október 1)

Csaba 82 írta:


> Pár éve papírbriketteket készítek tüzelni. A papírhulladékot beáztatom, majd formába teszem, és kipréselem. Egy hét alatt kiszárad. Télen parázsra teszem, és sokáig izzik, kiválóan fűt.


Nagyon sokáig fűtöttünk cserépkályhával. A papírbrikett, vagy nagyon szorosra tekert és lekötött papír(újságpapír) henger mellett a metszéskor félredobott és nyáron a halomban kiszáradt ágakat, szőlővesszőt is használtam. Egyszerűen 30/40centis darabokra kell csapdosni tuskon baltával, majd nyalábra kötni. Begyújtáshoz is jó, csomós tuskó vagy vizesebb fa mellé téve is jól szolgál. Megspórolhatja az aprófázás jó részét, mert mikor csinálod, fél nap alatt komoly mennyiségű nyalábot lehet felhalmozni, ami akár hónapokat kibír.
A másik, amit jól épített cserépkályhánál nyugodtan meg lehet csinálni, csak sokan nem merik vagy nem tudják - ha szépen ég a tűz a cserépkályhában, és már szépen parázslik a hasábfa, közé lehet szórni pár németbrikettet, vagy tojásbrikettet. A kályha kibírja, mert miért ne bírná, viszont jobb hőtartó és sok fát meg tud spórolni a kályha melegen tartásakor.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Október 1)

medvegy írta:


> Nagyon sokáig fűtöttünk cserépkályhával. A papírbrikett, vagy nagyon szorosra tekert és lekötött papír(újságpapír) henger mellett a metszéskor félredobott és nyáron a halomban kiszáradt ágakat, szőlővesszőt is használtam. Egyszerűen 30/40centis darabokra kell csapdosni tuskon baltával, majd nyalábra kötni. Begyújtáshoz is jó, csomós tuskó vagy vizesebb fa mellé téve is jól szolgál. Megspórolhatja az aprófázás jó részét, mert mikor csinálod, fél nap alatt komoly mennyiségű nyalábot lehet felhalmozni, ami akár hónapokat kibír.
> A másik, amit jól épített cserépkályhánál nyugodtan meg lehet csinálni, csak sokan nem merik vagy nem tudják - ha szépen ég a tűz a cserépkályhában, és már szépen parázslik a hasábfa, közé lehet szórni pár németbrikettet, vagy tojásbrikettet. A kályha kibírja, mert miért ne bírná, viszont jobb hőtartó és sok fát meg tud spórolni a kályha melegen tartásakor.


*
Kedves Medvegy! Most "vadásztam le" a YouToube-ról.


----------

